# Labor-Day Weekend Super Sale!!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Labor-Day weekend super sale, come in and check out the ridiculous prices on boats, gear, under and outerwear. Water still running on the Upper Colorado for white water, the lake boating and SUPing is awesome on Dillon Res.

Thanks for a great season...

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks
Exit 101 of I70
Frisco, Co 
970-668-9294
Frisco Kayaks, Demos, Lessons, Kayaking and Rafting Gear
Ten Mile Creek Kayaks - Local Business - Frisco, CO | Facebook

Keep The Hairy Side Up.....


----------

